# Medi-Cal and Baclofen



## vanessa10 (Jan 18, 2010)

Is anyone having problems regarding California Medi-Cal and the drug Baclofen?  Seems they do not like the NDC# that is provided by Hartley Pharmacy in Long Beach.


----------



## hthompson (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it all 11 digits?


----------

